# Pila/Lavabo/Lavatorio/Lavamanos



## florentinaariza

En el DRAE está escrito que el lavabo es pila con grifo. Pero yo también he oído la palabra _pila_ usada como el sinónimo de la palabra _lavabo_.

Me gustaría saber cual es la diferencia entre las dos palabras y cuando puedo usarlas correctamente como sinónimos.

*Modificación del título por unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador)*


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por mi barrio, lo que no significa que sea así en España entera, lavabo se usa para indicar la pieza del cuarto de baño destinado a lavarse las manos y pila se usa para indicar la que suele estar en el lavadero, más grande, y sirve para lavar ropa, fregar cacharros, etc.
PIla: http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://images01.mundoanuncio.com/ui/2/77/13/l-1186827413-02.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mundoanuncio.com/anuncio/vendo_pila_para_lavar_ropa_1186827413.html&h=450&w=600&sz=27&tbnid=O54AtcZ3JZXZyM:&tbnh=101&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3DPila%2Bde%2Blavar%2Bfotos&zoom=1&q=Pila+de+lavar+fotos&hl=es&usg=__8cZIrL1A97d1-NNrJKP5sBi9zL8=&sa=X&ei=5c90TcrmBMbItAa7upCEDg&ved=0CCQQ9QEwAw
Lavabo: http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=DtB0TbfDLIvusgbC95WEDg&ved=0CCoQ9QEwAg


----------



## kreiner

La pila (o pileta) es el recipiente, de tal modo que, sin ser muy precisos, se podría decir que el lavabo se compone de pila/pileta y grifería.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Por mi barrio, lo que no significa que sea así en España entera, lavabo se usa para indicar la pieza del cuarto de baño destinado a lavarse las manos y pila se usa para indicar la que suele estar en el lavadero, más grande, y sirve para lavar ropa, fregar cacharros, etc.


En mi barrio lo usamos igual


----------



## florentinaariza

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Janis Joplin

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Por mi barrio, lo que no significa que sea así en España entera, lavabo se usa para indicar la pieza del cuarto de baño destinado a lavarse las manos y pila se usa para indicar la que suele estar en el lavadero, más grande, y sirve para lavar ropa, fregar cacharros, etc.



Por acá también.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿Y nadie le dice lavamanos al conjunto de pileta y grifería del cuarto de baño?


----------



## clares3

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Y nadie le dice lavamanos al conjunto de pileta y grifería del cuarto de baño?


Sí, estimado, en ocasiones lo he oído decir, sobre todo cuando el lavamanos no está en el cuarto de baño sino fuera, como solía estar en las casas de campo de antes, que había una pequeña palangana en el exterior para lavarse las manos antes de entrar.


----------



## torrebruno

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Y nadie le dice lavamanos al conjunto de pileta y grifería del cuarto de baño?


Por el sur de España, no. 
Y confirmo lo dicho anteriormente; aunque tuvieran la misma forma y componentes (recipiente y grifos), si está en el baño es lavabo y si está en el lavadero, pileta.


----------



## Colchonero

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Y nadie le dice lavamanos al conjunto de pileta y grifería del cuarto de baño?


 
Por aquí se oye pero es infrecuente. Tengo la sensación de habérselo escuchado a dependientes de tiendas especializadas cuando he ido a comprar alguna de esas cosas.


----------



## clares3

Hola de nuevo
Y, según compruebo, también se utiliza para instalaciones industriales en que el lavamanos no está en el cuarto de baño.
*Lavamanos* Industriales
*Lavamanos* Linx para la hosteleria Conóce nuestras Soluciones!   www.coldkit.org/Linx*Lavamanos*


----------



## florentinaariza

clares3 said:


> Hola de nuevo
> Y, según compruebo, también se utiliza para instalaciones industriales en que el lavamanos no está en el cuarto de baño.
> *Lavamanos* Industriales
> *Lavamanos* Linx para la hosteleria Conóce nuestras Soluciones!   www.coldkit.org/Linx*Lavamanos*




Entonces ¿si en un laboratorio hay una de esas cosas, la llamaremos lavamanos? 
¿Y en la cocina? Yo hasta ahora siempre decía lavabo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Gracias a todos.



			
				torrebruno said:
			
		

> si está en el baño es lavabo y si está en el lavadero, pileta.


Olvidé comentar cómo es el uso local: el más común: piletas ambas. Según el DRAE estamos solos en ese uso:
*pileta 7. *f._ Ur._ *lavabo* (‖ pila con grifos para lavarse).


Lavamanos: se usa poco; tal vez me equivoque, pero me suena anticuada.


Pila: uso limitado a las iglesias, pila bautismal.


Y un regionalismo: para los lavabos encastrados (esos que no tienen pie):* bacha* (que según veo es de uso en Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay). No puedo encontrar ningún sitio que me informe acerca de su origen, pero es palabra común y bien establecida. Lo más cercano que encuentro es _vasca,_ en italiano, pero la pronunciación es evidentemente distinta, así que no sé, estoy a oscuras. Se agradece si alguien puede arrojar un poco de luz...

Edito: encuentro también _bacinella_...


----------



## Cebolleta

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Y nadie le dice lavamanos al conjunto de pileta y grifería del cuarto de baño?



A mí lavamanos me suena a uso antiguo, excepto en el caso de los laboratorios, donde me he encontrado con lavamanos y lavaojos.


----------



## Jaime Bien

florentinaariza said:


> Entonces ¿si en un laboratorio hay una de esas cosas, la llamaremos lavamanos?
> ¿Y en la cocina? Yo hasta ahora siempre decía lavabo.


 
Sí, mejor *lavamanos*, para evitar que pueda confundirse con el lavabo (cuarto de aseo).

Al de la cocina le llamaríamos *pila de la cocina* o *fregadero* (lugar para fregar, en este caso, los platos). Pero ojo, fregadero también sería la pila donde (antes) se fregaba la ropa.


----------



## Cebolleta

florentinaariza said:


> Entonces ¿si en un laboratorio hay una de esas cosas, la llamaremos lavamanos?
> ¿Y en la cocina? Yo hasta ahora siempre decía lavabo.



En la cocina en España tenemos fregaderos (o fregaderas, que son lo mismo). Al menos en mi casa.


----------



## florentinaariza

Jaime Bien said:


> Sí, mejor *lavamanos*, para evitar que pueda confundirse con el lavabo (cuarto de aseo).
> 
> Al de la cocina le llamaríamos *pila de la cocina* o *fregadero* (lugar para fregar, en este caso, los platos). Pero ojo, fregadero también sería la pila donde (antes) se fregaba la ropa.



Muchas gracias.

¿Y _lavaojos_? ¿De dónde proviene eso?


----------



## Cebolleta

florentinaariza said:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> ¿Y _lavaojos_? ¿De dónde proviene eso?



Un lavaojos es esto:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavaojos

Es parte del equipo de emergencias de un laboratorio químico (y de otros).


----------



## florentinaariza

Cebolleta said:


> Un lavaojos es esto:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavaojos
> 
> Es parte del equipo de emergencias de un laboratorio químico (y de otros).



Gracias Celolleta. Es que nunca en mi vida he visto un lavaojos. No tengo ni idea como lo llamamos en mi país, pero ahora lo miro


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, _pila _y _pileta _son sólo las de las fuentes en las plazas y parques (y a veces, se llama así a la fuente misma).
Quienes se precian de cuidados llaman *lavamanos *o *lavatorio *al mueble que está en el cuarto de baño, aunque 'lavatorio' también puede referirse a un recipiente similar a una palangana. Al de la cocina, fregadero. Pero la mayoría de la gente usa la palabra "caño" para referirse a ambos.


----------



## w.012345

En Chile se le llama lavamanos al del cuarto de baño y lavaplatos al fregadero, a veces incluso se le llama lavadero aun que este es más para el uso industrial.


----------



## Darkicity

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
¿Es posible usar la palabra "lavabo" para referirse a un "¡lavamanos? Lo pregunto porque jamás lo he oído excepto en francés pero lo vi en un diccionario como un opción posible de decirlo. ¿Es verdad entonces? ¿En cual país usan está palabra?

*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador)*


----------



## S.V.

Mira acá más bien los que sí usamos "lavamanos", y _lavabo_ es el de siempre. Con tres líneas de etimología, como pocas otras.

Las abreviaturas son para México, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Paraguay, Cuba, Rep. Dominicana, Bolivia, Chile y _poco usado_ en Perú.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por estos lares es más común lavabo que lavamanos.


----------



## Kerena

Veo que en el _Diccionario de americanismos_ nos han excluido porque aquí decimos "lavamanos".


----------



## Darkicity

¿Oh sí? Pues, yo he aprendido esa palabra en la casa. Pero nunca he oido lavabo. Solo en francés lo he oido para decir lavamanos, por eso pregunte.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:





Darkicity said:


> ¿Oh sí? Pues, yo he aprendido esa palabra en la casa. Pero nunca he oido lavabo. Solo en francés lo he oido para decir lavamanos, por eso pregunte.


Igual en español que en francés no corresponden, el lavamanos es más pequeño que el lavabo. Eso es la teoría y es así como los presentan en los comercios especializados (se pueden encontrar modelos en las dos tallas). Ahora bien, que la gente e incluso comercios no tan especializados los usen a destiempo es otro cantar.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

No sabía que había diferencias en el nombre a causa del tamaño... Por mi zona es tan normal _lavabo_ como _lavamanos_, con preferencia por la segunda (es mi percepción, claro, no tengo datos estadísticos).

Saludos


----------



## sergio11

La descripción de "lavabo" en el diccionario es distinta de la descripción de "lavamanos."  ¿A cuál te refieres? 

De todos modos, si te refieres a la pileta del baño, creo que en Buenos Aires nunca lo oí como "lavamanos," sino como "lavabo."  Por supuesto, si oyera "lavamanos," inmediatamente pensaría que se trata de lo mismo, aunque por lo que veo en el diccionario, estaría equivocado.


----------



## Darkicity

Madame Barberin said:


> Hola:
> Igual en español que en francés no corresponden, el lavamanos es más pequeño que el lavabo. Eso es la teoría y es así como los presentan en los comercios especializados (se pueden encontrar modelos en las dos tallas). Ahora bien, que la gente e incluso comercios no tan especializados los usen a destiempo es otro cantar.


Pero yo sé por seguro que SÍ corresponde al francés. Pero no entendí lo que habés dicho de que depende de talla. Los lavamanos del baño normalmente solo vienen en una talla, ¿no?


----------



## francisgranada

A mí me parece que los libros de la gramática española para extranjeros (por lo menos los que he encontrado yo) prefieren _lavabo. _Pero no estoy seguro ...

*Para nuevas preguntas, por favor abra nuevos hilos y sin olvidar el suficiente y debido contexto. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Darkicity

francisgranada said:


> A mí me parece que los libros de la gramática española para extranjeros (por lo menos los que he encontrado yo) prefieren _lavabo. _Pero no estoy seguro ...
> 
> *Yo solo querría usarlo para hacer saber francés y español más facil si puedo economizar y usar las palabras que tienen en común cuando pueda.*


----------



## cacarulo

Curioso que nadie mencione "lavatorio", la más usada por esta zona.
Después de una encuesta con mi memoria, los resultados son lavatorio 70%, lavabo 25%, lavamanos 5%.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Lavatorio me suena a palangana, por aquello del lavatorio de pies bíblico.


----------



## Darkicity

Lavatorio me suena que es otra palabra para baño como en inglés dicen lavatory pero es una palabra antigua. Estoy hablando solamente de el grifo en el baño que ña gente usan para lavarse las manos.


----------



## cacarulo

No, antigua no.
En todo caso, dependerá de cada región. Acá es bastante frecuente. 
Agrego que en esa "encuesta de memoria" olvidé la más habitual: pileta. La pileta del baño.


----------



## sergio11

cacarulo said:


> Curioso que nadie mencione "lavatorio", la más usada por esta zona.
> Después de una encuesta con mi memoria, los resultados son lavatorio 70%, lavabo 25%, lavamanos 5%.


En realidad, más común que todas en Buenos Aires era "pileta del baño" o "pileta de manos."  Pero sí, Cacarulo, "lavatorio" también era común, aunque creo que 70% es un poco exagerado: yo no le daría más de un 30-40% según mis recuerdos de antaño.  Y por lo que vi en el Internet, parece que ahora "lavamanos" se usa más que antes.


----------



## Alemanita

Lo que yo escuché para pileta del baño en mi última visita a Buenos Aires fue la bacha. Tiene este aspecto:

http://intermarble.com/artefactosceramica/bacha-ovallisa-baovli.jpg


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Darkicity said:


> Lavatorio me suena que es otra palabra para baño como en inglés dicen lavatory pero es una palabra antigua. Estoy hablando solamente de el grifo en el baño que ña gente usan para lavarse las manos.


'Lavatorio' es el término habitual en Costa Rica para designar eso, ¿sabés?. De manera que es una palabra 100% vigente para nosotros.
También se emplea el sinónimo "lavamanos". Lo que sí no decimos jamás es "lavabo".


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico:
*Lavamanos*  (en el cuarto de baño)

"Lavatorio" es lo que se hace en las iglesias el Jueves Santo (el lavatorio de pies)
"Lavabo" no se usa
"Pila" solamente para denotar la pila bautismal en la iglesia

Saludos,
LN


----------



## oa2169

lauranazario said:


> *Lavamanos* (en el cuarto de baño)
> 
> "Lavatorio" es lo que se hace en las iglesias el Jueves Santo (el lavatorio de pies)
> "Lavabo" no se usa
> "Pila" solamente para denotar la pila bautismal en la iglesia
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Igual que por estos lados.


----------



## User With No Name

lauranazario said:


> "Pila" solamente para denotar la pila bautismal en la iglesia


Estoy casi seguro de que el fregadero en el que se lava ropa a mano se llama "pila" en algunos países (como México o Guatemala).

¿Alguien lo puede confirmar?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

User With No Name said:


> Estoy casi seguro de que el fregadero en el que se lava ropa a mano se llama "pila" en algunos países (como México o Guatemala).
> ¿Alguien lo puede confirmar?


En mi región se llama "batea".


----------



## Amapolas

cacarulo said:


> No, antigua no.
> En todo caso, dependerá de cada región. Acá es bastante frecuente.
> Agrego que en esa "encuesta de memoria" olvidé la más habitual: pileta. La pileta del baño.


En la Argentina, pileta es lo más común de todo*. Lavatorio se usa, pero me suena a jerga de arquitectos o de inmobiliarias. No dirías en casa, el jabón se cayó del lavatorio, creo yo, sino de la pileta. 

*Tanto es así, que aún a una piscina le decimos pileta, pileta de natación, pileta olímpica... aun cuando, si pensamos en el origen de la palabra, pileta es una pila chica.


----------



## lauranazario

User With No Name said:


> Estoy casi seguro de que el fregadero en el que se lava ropa a mano se llama "pila" en algunos países (como México o Guatemala).
> ¿Alguien lo puede confirmar?


En Puerto Rico lo llamamos *pileta*... es un tipo de fregadero profundo, generalmente en resina de plástico o en cemento/hormigón. Es el lugar donde se lavan los mapos, trapos, brochas, rolos... donde vacías el agua sucia después de mapear o trapear el piso, ese tipo de cosa.

Por lo general las casas en PR pueden tener una pileta en el patio trasero (en ocasiones en cemento ya que están a la intemperie)... o también las ubican en el área del "laundry", por lo general al lado de la lavadora.
Ver fotos abajo.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## SilFran

Yo lo conozco como "lavadero", tanto el de la cocina como el del baño, e incluso el que se usa para lavar ropa u objetos (como la "pileta" que describió lauranazario). No creo haber escuchado otra opción, pero se entiende si se llama "lavamanos" (especialmente cuando es de un lugar formal, como los baños de un restaurante o universidad). Por aquí, "pileta" es una fuente grande en un lugar público como un parque; y la "pila" es o una batería (como del control remoto) o la pila bautismal de la iglesia.


----------

